# Opinions needed BSS Airride ?



## insanerado (Nov 9, 2006)

Someone has offered me a BSS airride kit or part of it at least, http://www.luchtvering.info/index.html
Never heard of them nor is the site in english so i cant read up on them. Did a search on here and only got people misspelling BBS. Anyone runniny these, are they quality, i dont want to downgrade from the coilovers i have so any thoughts are welcome.


----------



## MilfDubs (Mar 22, 2006)

just get bagyards . Talk to andrew or eric at openroad tuning.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (MilfDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MilfDubs* »_just get bagyards . Talk to andrew or eric at openroad tuning. 

Why get bagyards if you're being offered BSS? BSS is basically like bagyards but with Konis rather than Bilsteins. Bagyards just happen to be the first foreign company to start getting press over here. There are a bunch of companies like BSS, GAS, HAS that are all along the same lines where non-aero sport bags are being fit to quality struts.
Devo's mk1 is on BSS...you might want to see if you can contact him and see what he thinks. I'm not sure if he's on vortex, but he's on a bunch of the UK sites. BSS seems to be pretty popular on foreign dub forums.
http://www.demonvwforum.co.uk/...fcaad


----------



## MilfDubs (Mar 22, 2006)

just personal preference I guess. I have always had a thing for bilstein I guess so bagyards get my vote.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (MilfDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MilfDubs* »_just personal preference I guess. I have always had a thing for bilstein I guess so bagyards get my vote. 

Yah and it's not to say that bagyards aren't great products and that bilsteins aren't awesome struts, but the thread is about BSS not bagyards


----------



## MilfDubs (Mar 22, 2006)

The only thing i noticed is at least with the build that you posted up he had to do some welding on the struts. Was this because they were doing something custom or do you need to do a final weld for all their struts?


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (MilfDubs)*

I'm not sure...you'd have to ask him. Just looks like he's welding the lower mount.


----------



## MilfDubs (Mar 22, 2006)

ya I wish all these manufacturers over seas would get better websites. Aside from being in another language they don't show too much.


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (MilfDubs)*

BSS is great stuff actually
Marcel and Emiel from MIVW have been running it for years!

Marcel Klok's moonlight blue mk3 on BBS RS 301's 
























































Emiel's car back in 05 on 18 inch A8 monoblocks


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: (Pizza Pig)*

I've never had any, but I know BSS's products are legit.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (Taj Franz)*

i'm not really going to argue much on this point about bagyards versus bss or gas but bilsteins are a much better platform to build air struts. the reason that most people use gas over here in europe is because the legal papers are much easier to attain from gas. just like gas, bagyard carries a tuv certification but there are other legal papers called the teilgutachten which are harder to obtain and gas has these readily available so you can get your car somewhat legalized with air suspension.
oh and bagyard doesn't weld anything http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## insanerado (Nov 9, 2006)

I run koni adjustables on my mustang and they ride great but what about the ride quality as far as bags and konis? stiff or no more turning hard at all (cadillac style)


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

they don't go low enough.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *insanerado* »_Someone has offered me a BSS airride kit or part of it at least, 

If you can get it for a good price I say go for it, tons of people over seas run BSS and they go low from all the cars Ive seen. 
not too many people on vortex run bss because it's not that easy to get here in the states, like bagyards. IIRC kevin20v has bss on his mk4 golf.


----------



## insanerado (Nov 9, 2006)

so by not low enough, it wont sit the frame on the ground? How stiff will the ride be?


_Modified by insanerado at 10:56 AM 5-20-2009_


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (insanerado)*

I think Andrew was speaking of Koni coilovers, which do not go low. The BSS kits probably aren't based on the Koni coilovers.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

They use koni strut inserts on BSS and GAS air struts.


----------



## ohSoEuro1.8t (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I wanted bss back in 05 it was way to much money back then


----------



## insanerado (Nov 9, 2006)

RIDE QUALITY?


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

I'd put money on it being very nice comparable to Bagyard. but no one can give you an answer unless they either owned or driven/riden in both. 
and those reading...please refrain yourself from getting all bagyard defensive....


----------



## burtondk12 (Mar 20, 2006)

bagyard is a great product don't get me wrong. but people praise it when they dont give other companies a chance. personally i had one bagyard bag pop off the front strut and wouldnt seal right. good people and good products. but i would really just research outside of vwvortex before you make any decisions


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (burtondk12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burtondk12* »_ but i would really just research outside of vwvortex before you make any decisions


That is the most intelligent comment I have read in here in a while.


----------



## MilfDubs (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: (dymer)*

very true. If youre serious about this then you wont mind putting in a little research time to figure out what setup will best suit you. Just happy to hear your not going for a bag over coil setup.


----------



## insanerado (Nov 9, 2006)

I didnt mean compared to bagyards, overall ride quality compared to a coilover setup in general. Is it a down grade as far as handling? 
Sorry for the misunderstanding... i was wondering why no one was answering me.


_Modified by insanerado at 11:10 AM 5-21-2009_


----------



## burtondk12 (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: (insanerado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *insanerado* »_I didnt mean compared to bagyards, overall ride quality compared to a coilover setup in general. Is it a down grade as far as handling? 
Sorry for the misunderstanding... i was wondering why no one was answering me.

_Modified by insanerado at 11:10 AM 5-21-2009_

honestly dude my airbagits at 40psi in the front. witch is almost tucking tired rides better then any coilovers ive ever been it.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

grant, please don't post when you're drunk http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## burtondk12 (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_grant, please don't post when you're drunk http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

i was actually up working on my car and needed to take a break lol


----------



## kevin20V (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_they don't go low enough.

LOL they don't go low enough do they?








I've driven this setup for over 75.000km's in 3 years and never had a problem.
and yes... The front koni struts where shortened to get the drop I wanted.
Just like I can't say anything about Bagyard some people shouldn't comment on BSS products if they have no experience with the products.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by kevin20V at 12:11 PM 6-3-2009_


----------

